# Changing Drum Sander Sleeves



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If you are a novice and you've been struggling with sleeve change outs try this.

You may not have an electric fence corner post insulator but I'm sure there is something similar in your shop if it's cluttered like mine. 

Find that_ "something"_ that's smaller than the rubber drum, set the end of the carriage bolt head on that_ "something" _and push the sleeve off with the replacement sleeve.
********************************************
Disregard pic #1 that flipped 180° during its journey through outer space.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Good idea.

A sewing thread spool will work, a wood dowel of the right size.

This might not be the right place to comment on the "Twilight Zone ", of picture posting, but I will anyway.

It seems to me that a programmer could fix this site from flipping pictures sideways, upside down and askew. 

It was taught in basic programming back when I was in the process of getting a higher education.

ED


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A socket will also work.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Some talc or baby powder on the drum will help also.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Canarywood1 said:


> Some talc or baby powder on the drum will help also.


And I keep some in the shop for when installing tubes in lawn tractor tires that often need them.

Thanks


----------



## PPBART (Nov 11, 2011)

Guess I'm just having a senior morning, but I don't get it...(?)


----------

